# Want to move to US



## ken_law50n (Mar 20, 2011)

Firstly hi to all.

I am looking to move to the US in the next couple of years and was wondering how to get the ball rolling. Looked on so many sites and rad so mnay things about visa etc but still no clearer.

I am currently in the british army in communications (14 years experience) and have worked in the US for 6 months at CENTCOM in Tampa (visa was sorted through british MOD) would this help with gaining entry and employment. If I am able to make the jump was looking at trying to work for the DoD or some form of public service (Coast Guard, Police or Fire) but everywhere i have looked it says you need to be a US citizen before you can apply for these.

Will my military background help with any of these.

Looking to move to the Tampa Bay area of Florida. If everything went to plan would my wife and daughter gain entry at the same time as myself or would they have to wait for a while.

Housing would probably be the biggest issue and was looking to bring around $70,000 with us to get started. what is the minimum percentage required for a deposit, in the UK in is current around 10 - 15%.

It's alot for a first post but struggling to get my head round all the info especially with how busy we are in the Mid East at the minute.

Any help/guidance would be very much apprieciated.

Thanks in advance.
Ken.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Read the stickies at the top of the forum page, especially the one called "Looking to Live in America? This will Help"

As a "resident alien" your chances are slim to none for finding work for the DoD or any form of public service. With the current financial situation in the US, even police and fire departments are laying off their workers - and those guys will have priority if and when the departments start re-hiring in the future.

The main thing to understand about a visa is that you pretty much need to find the job first and then have your employer sponsor you for the visa. This will include your wife and daughter (but only if she is a minor and still part of your household) - but neither your wife nor your daughter will be able to work. You'll be limited to working in the job you were sponsored for, and if the job goes away for any reason, you'll be expected to return home unless you've managed to convert your initial visa into a green card.

It's probably very unrealistic to target a particular town or state at this point (though everyone seems to do that here). Better to work on the job search and if and when something comes through you go where the job is. You also need to be creative about "selling" your job skills. The military background probably won't hurt, but there are plenty of US veterans running around unemployed these days, so it won't necessarily turn the trick for you once you're in the running for a position.

That's a very broad overview. Others will have their take on the situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As a rule of thumb government and any kind of enforcement job requires citizenship plus US veterans are on prefered status. There were a couple of counties accepting entry level police officers with Green Cards. FYI - for your Google searches in Florida everything from cradle to grave goes by county. Currently there is a hire-freeze for government jobs. Mission essential positions have to be approved through several layers of management. 

Before thinking about anything else - do you have skill sets which would be of enough interest to a US or UK employer to sponsor you? Does the UK have civilians stationed in Tampa? Otherwise you or your wife may qualify for diversity lottery unless you consider investment.


----------

